# The first signs of Spring....



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Usually the Sandhills return on the advancing storm's push of air from the south about Valentines day each year. Will they be a few days early with the big storm moving in?.... I'll be on the lake all afternoon and will post back if they do!..


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Saw 3 Sandhills last week in western washtenaw cty.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Just heard then saw my first of the new year, 2/12/13.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I saw a blue heron in a small creek this afternoon in SE Michigan. First of the year for me.


----------

